# What brand dobok & Gear do you use?



## msmitht (Oct 16, 2009)

As a School owner I am curious what brand Do Bok and sparring gear do you sell to your students? I like Adidas for just about everything TKD but it can get expensive for beginners. I have tried Golden Tiger (OK), Pine Tree (Song Moo SA...decent), Best (Poor quality in the long run) and Dae Do (inconsistent). I am thinking of trying Mooto next. Any thoughts/preferences?


----------



## ATC (Oct 16, 2009)

msmitht said:


> As a School owner I am curious what brand Do Bok and sparring gear do you sell to your students? I like Adidas for just about everything TKD but it can get expensive for beginners. I have tried Golden Tiger (OK), Pine Tree (Song Moo SA...decent), Best (Poor quality in the long run) and Dae Do (inconsistent). I am thinking of trying Mooto next. Any thoughts/preferences?


We use three types. All color belts get Vision. Black Belts use Adidas Classic for Dojang. For competition we use Mooto for sparring and Adidas Elite for forms. All competitors have 3 uniforms. Color belts included. Non Competing students only need the one uni.

The reason for the two for competition is that the Adidas is heavy and has more snap while the Mooto is more confortable and is lighter. The cut for the Mooto is a better cut and you can move better in it. We are trying a new brand from Mooto that has been given to us. They have not released it yet but it will be coming out soon. Mooto makes some pretty good stuff. Like their hogus as well.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 16, 2009)

ATC said:


> We use three types. All color belts get Vision. Black Belts use Adidas Classic for Dojang. For competition we use Mooto for sparring and Adidas Elite for forms. All competitors have 3 uniforms. Color belts included. Non Competing students only need the one uni.
> 
> The reason for the two for competition is that the Adidas is heavy and has more snap while the Mooto is more confortable and is lighter. The cut for the Mooto is a better cut and you can move better in it. We are trying a new brand from Mooto that has been given to us. They have not released it yet but it will be coming out soon. Mooto makes some pretty good stuff. Like their hogus as well.


Are you referring to the MTX line? I just got a couple with screen print and they look great. Not too exp either


----------



## goingd (Oct 16, 2009)

msmitht said:


> As a School owner I am curious what brand Do Bok and sparring gear do you sell to your students? I like Adidas for just about everything TKD but it can get expensive for beginners. I have tried Golden Tiger (OK), Pine Tree (Song Moo SA...decent), Best (Poor quality in the long run) and Dae Do (inconsistent). I am thinking of trying Mooto next. Any thoughts/preferences?



I've always used golden tiger. An average uniform from them is like an average car - if you take care of it, it lasts just about forever.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, the best quality that I've gotten was the XXXX Brand.  The one where you walk into a shop in Korea, say "Taegwondo Dobak chuseyo" and they measure you, you pick the material, and come back in a day to pick it up.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh - I have had really good luck with Juke brand.  You'd have to look on their site to see what they have in terms of TKD.  I know that they do the traditional fold over type.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 16, 2009)

For my students, I use Sang Moo Sa doboks. They seem to last well enough. I've spoken to James at Mooto, but haven't tried the MTX line yet. I like the Extera from Mooto quite a bit.


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 16, 2009)

We keep Century doboks in stock for brand new students.  They by far aren't the best quality, but we give them away to new students and they work as a basic uniform until the student decides if they want to stick with martial arts or not.  After their first year or so training most chose Adidas because of the brand recognition, but personally I prefer and always push Mooto. 
Although I will buy any brand of uniform I can find if I don't already own it 

What do you think about the new Mooto? I now own three of their women's cut dobok and think it is GREAT!!


----------



## jim777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the Century brands, they are pretty decent especially given the price. But my favorites are all KI, though they are the Japanese style crossover gis, not the V neck dobaks. I personally have a strong preference for the crossover gi style. The only thing stopping me from getting a Shureido is thinking I'd have to wear it every day for the rest of my life to get my money's worth out of it


----------



## granfire (Oct 16, 2009)

We use Macho, which hold up well enough, even for the munckins doing the slide more often than not on the knees. They are part of the sign up deal and last with god care every bit of 2 years. I have bought some pants off the net, they didn't look too great but did the job of giving the main uniform a break between washes (we wear school t shirts in work outs so the pants get to see the wash more often, you know how that ends)

I usually buy the uniform from my instructor, because compared to the direct sale I get a good deal. Other than that we are pretty free to wear whatever we want, as long as it's white and a karate style cross over. 

(Macho sparring gear as well, we are having the Organization special, complete with icky orange...)


----------



## ATC (Oct 16, 2009)

msmitht said:


> Are you referring to the MTX line? I just got a couple with screen print and they look great. Not too exp either


Yes that is what we have been testing out. They are cheap and really feel light and cut just right.


----------



## Manny (Oct 16, 2009)

I use Mooto (lately the Extera model), and planing buying another one. Why Mooto? simply, cause it's sizes are a little bigger than the average Méxican dobok and because it's very confortable.

My gear is very simple, shin/instep pads from PROTEC and forearm/elbow pads from ASIANA, also I have shin/instep pads from ASIANA.

No hogu, no helmet and no gloves yet, altought I think I'm gona buy some WTF aproved pair of gloves, don't like the hogu and don't like the helmet.

My belts are, one korean (don't know the brand) embroider that was given to me bakc in 1987 when I did my black belt test, this black belt has benn my faithfully comnpanion all these years, it's in very good shape but the korean lettering that are fading away. I have another korean black belt that's a dream, 3 inches wide embroided in korean and spanish (my full name), it's a very nice belt but is resting in my closet till my second dan examination.

Manny


----------



## jim777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I should rephrase and say our school's uniforms on hand are all ProForce, not Century, but students may wear what they wish. I have 8 or so dobaks at this point, but most students just wear the ProForce dobaks until they wear out or they grow out of them. Almost all of our sparring gear is ProForce Lightning branded as well.


----------



## Miles (Oct 16, 2009)

Dobok=no real preference but I'll try anything out.  Over the years I've worn Sang Moo Sa, Adidas, Nike, KSD, Mooto, Kwon, Daedo, Kukkiwon Mountain, Best, Dynamics, Century star, SMAI, Pro Specs, Moo Sool Sa ...  Like others have mentioned, Mooto seems very light (as does Kwon) and both of those and Moo Sool Sa seem to run pretty large.  Adidas and Nike are fine, I like the KSD a lot as a basic uniform but only place I've seen them is down the hill from the Kukkiwon.

Belt-I have an embroidered Nike belt which I like a lot-it is not 2inch wide and it is very thick, almost like a Tokaido belt-that's my ceremonial belt.  Usual belt is plain Sang Moo Sa-is a little wider than I'd prefer (seems like all you can get now is 2in belts) but it is good quality and not too expensive.

Sparring gear-prefer Adidas-it holds up well and the hogu is nice and hard.


----------



## Gorilla (Oct 16, 2009)

The Mooto gear is great...I saw the MTX gear at JKI looked great....affordable...TT James Kim...Mooto Usa ...he also has the Mookas website


----------



## MasterWright (Oct 19, 2009)

We like Adidas of course.

 Rhingo is also popular but they are in NJ so it depends where you are in North America.


----------

